
All-Electric Ford Mustang SUV - tesrx
https://twitter.com/Ford/status/1196257548896071680
======
mtmail
[https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/2021/](https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/2021/)

("Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

~~~
tesrx
Thanks, I can't edit the URL now

